# Anyone used Chlorella?



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

This stuff sounds like a superfood. Any experiences?


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

http://www.truthpublishing.com/chlorell ... t21249.htm

learn about it there


----------

